# Having a Web Site, Pros and Cons



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Howdy all,

I'm making a website for my company.

I'm trying to decide if I want to put my address and phone number on it.
The main reason I don't want to is I really hate the phone calls pitching investments, advertising etc...
I'm not kidding, I advertised in one place and received at least 5 calls a day for almost 2 weeks for this junk.
Needless to say I pulled the ad.
And I really don't want to start receiving junk mail either.

I do have a contact form on the web site for people to send email.

Do you think that is enough or should I bite the bullet and put my number on it?

Also I'm using a sub domain -(it's free) but thinking of getting the .com
The cost is $5 dollars a month.
I really can't think of a Pro for getting the .com name
Any suggestions as why I should go that route.

Also does anyone have a link to a decent widget that you can set for your local weather display so it always shows your local weather?
The one I'm using is okay but you can't set it to permently display your local weather, you have to type in your address.

Thanks


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

MSsnowplowing;1516502 said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> I'm making a website for my company.
> 
> ...


The number is a necessary evil as far as I'm concerned. BUT if you REALLY REALLY dont want to make it public, you can set up an online quote system. The interested customer fills in their personal info and a basic description of the job. It gets forwarded to your email and you call back. It would be pretty ballsy and malicious of a sales rep to go that far in trying to get you on the phone.

Also, dont be cheap and use a hosting domain name. Spend the money and have it be your own.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Get a website, put your phone # on it, dont put your address, get a .com cause it adds credibillity & makes you look like less of a hack/flyby.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

the bs calls are part of business, just learn to say no thank you & hang up. really it is important to have a # cause I find most people find you via website, check you out, then call if they are insterested.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't really get crap calls. Maybe some email now and then,but that's because I do stuff online. You need your phone number on it. If you don't want your address ,go get a Post Office box.Also I have an answering service. So maybe when they call they hangup.All your advertising now days should lead to your website,people will look it over and if they like it that will be the final factor of them calling you.Get yourself a stand alone site not one of those cheesy ones.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

grandview;1516530 said:


> Get yourself a stand alone site not one of those *cheesy ones*.


>>>>>>>>>www.grandviewlandscaping.com
:laughing:J/K


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mick76;1516534 said:


> >>>>>>>>>www.grandviewlandscaping.com
> :laughing:J/K


See what I mean!


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

*Lots of great answers*

Thanks all.

I guess I well bite the bullet and put my number on it.

A little nervous about going this route.

I don't want to get too big too fast.

Been mostly by word of mouth and knocking on doors to get business and once I'm in the door my clients like the job we do and retain us every year.

I'm strictly a plow company with no business in the summer.

Thanks for the info. And guys your websites are really good.

Let's all have a great season this year.


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

Make sure you put the number where people can easily find it, most people don't like to search an entire site just to get a number or email to contact you.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

If you get bs phone calls forward them to grandview. No one is more deserving.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

My price is double for bs jobs!


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

*Well do*



thelettuceman;1516764 said:


> If you get bs phone calls forward them to grandview. No one is more deserving.


I have a better idea, I'll just put his number on my site


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

MSsnowplowing;1516857 said:


> I have a better idea, I'll just put his number on my site


Well, he's got nothing better to do, so I'm sure he'd be more than happy to fend off the spammers and cold calling salespeople.

Thumbs Up


----------



## ringahding1 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Website* Get a paid website. Domain & Hosting.


*Google Places* Free to list your business ~ There are tons of free ways to list your business

*Address* If you do not want that info out there, it will be tough to get found locally

Someone mentioned P.O. box, this is a great idea, but will be another expense. Not much of one, but yet one you may not want to take on since snow is all you do.

I suggest you actually add your address to your website. If not, make sure you use verbage of the cities you provide service for.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

*Here it is*

I decided to just go with using a sub domain for right now.

Having spent the last two days making and tweaking this thing I have come to the conclusion it is not as easy as I thought it would be.

But I'm happy with the results.

I have simple yet functional web page.

Here it is:

http://mikeandsonssnowplowing.yolasite.com


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

*Changed the site name link*

As was pointed out to me the site name putting into a search engine was a pain to type in.
So I changed it to this:

http://mssnowplowing.yolasite.com

Much easier now.

Thanks for the help.


----------

